# bamboo/wood shrimp



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone new about these guys they look cool all i know is that their filter feeders and they get big.
Can they live with a dwarf puffer in a 10 gallon? 
can one live in a 2.5 gallon tank?
can they live in room temp water (68 degrees and up)?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No
Yes
Not adviseable.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

the DP would tear it apart, bit by bit,
j55


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanx i have a 2.5 and like these 1 will be cool in there?
how should i feed them?


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

no idea, I know they their own food from particles ion the water, but I don't know if there areno other fish in there,
j55


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

They have 2 pairs of feathery appendages to collect suspended algea and micro-organisms. You wont have to add any food. 

They can live in conditions of 68 an up. They cannot tolerate coldwater conditions.

I've been told they do not do well in small tanks, the reason i'm not so sure on.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'll try one in my 2.5


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

if you want to find out more about them theyre are probably on this site http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Shrimps.htm


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Dwarf puffers would have them for a snack. They need warmer temps, like tropical fish, 76+ and at least 15 gal of aquarium space a piece. They will not be able to filter enough food in a 2.5 gal. I have 1 in a 20 gal with 3 L174s a BN and 4 glolight tetras. I also have a Burmese Mountain shrimp in a 15 gal with 5 dwarf frogs and 2 clown plecos and 3 applesnails. A wood shrimp would do fine in that set up as well. But in nothing smaller.


----------

